# Northfeild vt



## STREETSKIER (Jun 25, 2012)

Went over to Norwich u rode trails at old ski hill sweet manmade berms and big climbs  went up Paine mttrail to hawk watching lean two sweet single Track to old lift summit down to berms check it out


----------

